# How do you train to sit calmly in the hall when answering the door to a stranger?



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

*How do you teach your dog to sit calmly when greeting strangers at the front door*

She barks alot and scares them - just a year old atm.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

This is a proofing issue. Essentially you just need to work up to that level of distraction in small, patient increments.

I'd start with Dr. Overall's Relaxation Protocol, which is a good all-purpose impulse control exercise and also, secondarily, operates as pretty decent Stay proofing:

http://www.dogdaysnw.com/doc/OverallRelaxationProtocol.pdf

Relaxation Protocol MP3 Files | Champion of My Heart ... a real-time memoir

+ (optionally) mat work/a go-to-place cue.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I just conditioned the platz command away from the door, or ask the dog to "get in your bed". All my commands have an auto stay until released.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Merciel said:


> This is a proofing issue. Essentially you just need to work up to that level of distraction in small, patient increments.
> 
> I'd start with Dr. Overall's Relaxation Protocol, which is a good all-purpose impulse control exercise and also, secondarily, operates as pretty decent Stay proofing:
> 
> ...


Looks like some good reading and ideas....I'll take some time and dig into these approaches as my 16 month shepherd could learn to take an edge off at times. 

Thanks,

SuperG


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i taught my dog "go to your", "go to your crate". he also
knows "no barking", "quiet" and "stay". the way i taught
him how to "meet and greet" was i invited a lot of people
to visit. to avoid barking i use to tell my visitor/his visitor
to walk in the house and make a big fuss over my dog
and treat him. i did this because i wanted him to think
the visitor was there to see him and he was going to get
some praise and a treat. i told the visitor how to react
and what to do if the pup jumped on them. if he jumped
on the visitor i told them to gently push him away and
say "no jumping". after the visitor entered the house
i would say "go to your crate" or "go to your bed" and i
would immediately lead him to his bed or crate. then i
would say "down, stay". he's not only learning how to
"meet and greet" he's also learning "go to your bed/crate",
"down" and stay. at some point you want have to say
"down, stay" because he's going to learn "down" and he's
going to wait for his next command before he moves.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i taught "stay" but i noticed as we moved on with training i could
give him a command and he waited for the next command before 
moving. i think we teach the automatic stay when we correct
dog the dog if he moves after a given command and that goes for
any command (don't move untill the next command is given).



Wild Wolf said:


> I just conditioned the platz command away from the door, or ask the dog to "get in your bed".
> 
> >>>>> All my commands have an auto stay until released.<<<<< [/QUOTE]


----------

